# (1974) Dasiy Duke or (2005) Daisy Duke



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

Catherine Bach or Jessica Simpson?


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Give me Catherine Bach


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

neckdeep said:


> Give me Catherine Bach


Ditto


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

figures you would say that, you dallas guys are just weird like that. prolly a big john amaechi fan too.

give me ms simpson anyday


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Man you hunting guys need to take up clays or sumptin.


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

neckdeep said:


> Give me Catherine Bach


No brainer there.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

*1974*


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

whichever you don't want.

or, BOTH......we're dreaming, right?


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote - "figures you would say that, you dallas guys are just weird like that. prolly a big john amaechi fan too.

give me ms simpson anyday"

typical Dallas guy would say Jess but she's a little to high maintenance for me ( I'm Old Now)

and there are no john amaechi fans up here


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

1974


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Catherine Bach in her day was incredibly gorgeous, and looked better in Daisy Dukes than Jessica Simpson.


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

neckdeep said:


> and there are no john amaechi fans up here


well actually for a mavs fan i am in shock. you are sooo wrong on that one. your precious dirk and cuban have both come out and "praised" him. do the research man.

actually i hear dirk is dating him now. i guess he dumped the hoff.

but thats enough sports talk before we get in trouble


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Catherine Bach - Jess has horse face

"actually i hear dirk is dating him now"

maybe Dirk will take him on a date to the Championship Parade this year


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Simpson all day long.


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

on that Nick and Jessica show it came out thta Jess was - how do I say this without getting in trouble "Noisy" you know where 


YESSSIR


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*No pictures*

This thread ain't no good w/o pictures!!!
Wuz up w. dat?


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

Fishin-Inc said:


> This thread ain't no good w/o pictures!!!
> Wuz up w. dat?


i second that
and noisy can be ALOT of fun lmao


----------



## Bone Spook (Oct 5, 2006)

Catherine Bach! I'd fight every Enus in Hazzard County and all them boys down at the Boar's Nest for her.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Simpson, any time


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Noisy - at least you would think you were doing something right


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

1974 a fair year for Dodge and a great year for pretty women. I'll take Catherine. Then and now


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Here ya go


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

neckdeep said:


> Noisy - at least you would think you were doing something right


oh i am always doing things the right way.
well i got to get going to the game tonight. maybe the rockets can chop the knees out from under the mavs.

enough sports talk

by the way my seats are right back from where cuban should be sitting. i am about 5 rows from the floor so a couple rows behind him. maybe i should take some silly string or something to spray him with.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Simpson...oh yeah...


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*2005*



2005


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

gonna have to go 1974... aint no way she dont yell "wooooooooo eeeeeeeeeeee" in the bedroom if she yells it going over a bump in her jeep.


----------



## ruben f. (Nov 28, 2006)

Bingo,Bach in 1974 was the bomb. And, she would have probably gone huntin' with ya too! Ruben


----------



## BigPig069 (May 20, 2006)

Either one would be great, It would take the coroner a week to cut the smile off my face with either of them.


----------



## GafftopDave (Aug 4, 2005)

all natural....there were no implants in 1974

but who's idea was it to choose?..it was a bad idea from the start.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*1974*










1974


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*2005*










2005


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Catherine Bach in 1974.

Jessica Simpson in 2005.



TH


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Simpson's body with Bach's head and brains.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

1974


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

*Those were the days!*



justletmein said:


> Simpson's body with Bach's head and brains.


Back in 74,the women had real boobs and brains!Catherine Bach all the way baby!


----------



## Baystlth1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Jess all the way


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

this would have been a GREAT poll thread....


----------



## scm (Apr 27, 2006)

While Ms. Bach was definately a fine specimen! LAWDY!! Just look at Ms. Simpson! There aint no comparison!


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

Cat in '74.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Gotta take the blonde over brunette all day!!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

I refer everyone to my reply on the "Ginger or Mary Ann" thread from about a week ago:


"ummmmmmmmmmm.............................both 



But if I had to choose, 1974, then 2005, then 1974, then both"


----------



## Lakewood Landscape (Nov 9, 2006)

I dont know I am going to need to see some pictures before I can make a determination.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Man you hunting guys need to take up clays or sumptin.


no kidding! okay hunting guys, here ya go ... granny or jane hathaway?


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Jessica.........................


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

The Dukes of Hazzard TV series didn't air until 1979, with the last episode in 1985. Where's 1974 coming from?


OBTW, I plead the fifth here.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Daisy was my childhood fantacy when I was a kid......still is. They dont make em' like that anymore......


----------



## BoatScum (Jun 30, 2006)

Here are my best pics


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Really either one would do,as long as they don't talk!!!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

You can't really compare, they are from a different era. I am older, so my initial thought was to go for CB...back then the work out craze had not started and we were all "softer", but I know JS worked out hard for a year before the film to look like that. She is much more toned and for my money that is the difference maker if we are just talking about looks.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> no kidding! okay hunting guys, here ya go ... granny or jane hathaway?


 throw ellie may in the mix.. some here may enjoy Mrs. Brady also. LMAO


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

Nah who cares, CB was fine in the 70's she is probably fine now. Has far as JS she be perfect to keep you warm on those cold nights in the hunt'n camp


----------



## neckdeep (Oct 12, 2004)

Quote - POCBOY "I always liked the way Bo wore his jeans"


What the [email protected]## is that ?

wrong forum buddy


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

boomgoon said:


> Man you hunting guys need to take up clays or sumptin.


Now that is a fact! This is a hunting board and that doesn't include two legged does.............:biggrin:

With that said I would take the real Daisy over the remake anyday!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Give me Bach - she had it going on without any help from plastic surgeons.


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

1974 better daisy better show better times


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Hate to rain on your parade but Miss Bach gained quite a lot of weight since the Dukes went off the air.



espanolabass said:


> Nah who cares, CB was fine in the 70's she is probably fine now. Has far as JS she be perfect to keep you warm on those cold nights in the hunt'n camp


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

scm said:


> While Ms. Bach was definately a fine specimen! LAWDY!! Just look at Ms. Simpson! There aint no comparison!


I remember watching those episodes sitting in your grandparents livingroom... Grandma wasn't so interested but Ms. Bach sure got Grandpaw's attention (and ours!)


----------



## BigSandOne (Oct 27, 2004)

espanolabass said:


> Nah who cares, CB was fine in the 70's she is probably fine now.


I'd take CB over JS anyday of the week and even on weekends! The 1974 version, not today's. Time has not been good to her. She's pretty rough today.

But I guess most of us look a little rougher now than we did back in '74.


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Give me Jessica!


----------



## roger1shot (Jul 28, 2004)

I'll go with Catherine Bach.
She's got the full hot body.


----------



## ETXHUNTER (Aug 12, 2006)

*both hot !!!*

both hot but i'll take the blonde anyday !!! jessica is somewhat fake but the whole package !!! and shes from texas duh ...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Jessica all the way.


----------



## Conti (Jun 30, 2005)

Not even close. Can you say JESSICA!!!!!!


----------



## BoatScum (Jun 30, 2006)

*Hate to pop everones bubble*

But Beauty is skin deep just take a look at these some of Hollywoods A list.I prefer inner beauty from the heart.And a woman that can set my bait Clean the days catch wash the Boat and my gear and still have a little for me when she gets done


----------



## BoatScum (Jun 30, 2006)

*We All Knew This One*

Well Im Not Always wright sometimes what we see goes all the way thru


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i think back had brains and looks so i vote roll back the clock


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Can I have both?


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Does anybody watch old Dukes of Hazzard reruns on CMT weeknights at 6:00? My kids think they are almost as cool as I did.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Give me Jessica...........who really cares if they can think or not.....it's not like any of us would ever get the chance with either one.....well maybe coastal...he gets his share and then some of the hot ones.


----------



## Texas Bill (Apr 27, 2006)

Bach. They are both hot as a $2 pistol but CB and I had a wild love affair (in my mind) in the 70's and I'm a loyal kind a guy.:wink:


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

There Both fine..But the New & Improved Model...Is HOTT..

Oxx..


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

No need to let this thread die just yet.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

shoot... I ani't picky,,, you turn the lights out and i can't tell the differ...lol


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*Bach*

No question about it.

Ranger Bob


----------



## Billy S. (May 24, 2004)

Catherine Bach in her time; Jessica these day's


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Ya but you could taste the difference..:rotfl: 


dlmarinaman said:


> shoot... I ani't picky,,, you turn the lights out and i can't tell the differ...lol


----------

